# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Xin giúp đỡ bộ nguồn tuyến tính OPE-5020S (0-50V/ 0-20A)

## hoangson

Chào các bác!
Em có bộ nguồn tuyến tính  OPE-5020S (0-50V/ 0-20A) mà em không cài đặt đươc cố định dòng và áp đầu ra cùng 1 lúc. Em chỉ cố định được 1 trong 2 là điện áp hoặc dòng thôi. Bác nào đã sử dụng qua loại nguồn như này hướng dẫn em chút với, em loay hoay với nó mấy ngày nay rồi. 
Thanks các bác!

----------


## CKD

Làm gì fix được dòng và áp bác?
VD:
- nếu chạy chế độ ổn áp thì dòng nó phụ thuộc vào tải.
- nếu chạy chế độ ổn dòng thì áp nó phụ thuộc vào tải.

----------

hoangson, phuongmusic

----------


## hoangson

Vâng. Em cảm ơn bác nhé. Chắc gọi mấy anh đồng nát vào bê cho rộng nhà thôi. Bộ nguồn nặng vãi mà không được việc gì cả

----------


## lekimhung

Nếu bạn không có nhu cầu thì inbox giá cho mình nha.

----------

